# ivman read-only [SOLVED]

## aqua-teen-hunger

Ive got ivman//dbus//hal setup correctly for my user. I can successfully mount//umount devices and automounting is working correctly. My user has been added to the usb/plugdev/haldaemon groups, and my fstab is as follows::

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        vfat            noauto,rw,users,sync    0 0
```

But when my nautilus browser pops up I cannot add/remove files from the device or from a terminal ( not even as root ) as the device is being mounted read-only.

----------

## jstead1

Why are you using IVman to mount the device?  Doesn't Gnome do that without IVman?

I know with KDE, using IVman will cause problems due to a conflict with two programs trying to do the same thing in different ways with the same device.

So if you don't have a specific need for IVman, I think you should just remove it, although, I don't use Gnome, so it is possible I am completely wrong, but I find it hard to believe that Gnome would be significantly different from KDE in this respect.

----------

## aqua-teen-hunger

yea i tried just dbus and hal but its still being mounted as read-only, thats why i tried ivman

----------

## jstead1

hal and dbus don't need an fstab entry to work, I don't know that it will use it.

In kde, you can right click on the removable device icon and choose properties, and check or uncheck a "Read Only" box.

I would imagine gnome has something similar, and it may be checked by default, or got checked by some other means.

Another possiblity would be if the file system is damaged, or inconsistent, it would be detected and the device would be mounted read only.

You should get some kind of warning in dmesg.

before plugging in the device you can

```
tail -f /var/log/dmesg
```

then plug in the device and watch

If the file system is damaged or inconsistent, dmesg should give you some kind invalid access or panic warning then state that it is setting the device to read only. You can fix it by copying the files from the device, formatting the device and putting the files back (assuming the flash drvie isn't physically damaged or worn out).

----------

## aqua-teen-hunger

guess you were on to something 

```
usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     CASIO    DIGITAL_CAMERA   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 250880 512-byte hardware sectors (128 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 46 02 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 250880 512-byte hardware sectors (128 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 46 02 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)

    fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)

    File system has been set read-only

FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)

    fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)

```

but how come i can mount the device manually and have write access?

what do i do now?

----------

## aqua-teen-hunger

I have tried reformatting the camera.

```
richard@Tux ~ $ sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda 

mkfs.vfat: No such file or directory

richard@Tux ~ $ sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1

mkfs.vfat: No such file or directory

```

----------

## JeliJami

 *aqua-teen-hunger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> richard@Tux ~ $ sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda 
> 
> ...

 

install sys-fs/dosfstools

----------

## aqua-teen-hunger

SOLVED!!

Thanks to everyone for their help.

For those with this problem browsing through the forums, i simply reformatted the stick in my camera.

1) Emerge sys-fs/dosfstools

2) Plug in device and run dmesg to get the correct node ( sda1, sdb2, so on n so forth )

3) Run mkfs -t vfat <device node>

 :Very Happy: 

----------

